# Panic Attacks



## Gizmo (14/10/13)

I find if sometimes when I Vape I land up getting panic attacks.. I'm not sure what it is.. I used to Vape 18mg and thought it was the nicotine level so switched to 12mg.. But still get the odd attack.. So maybe I now think it could be the VG or the PG as the juice I have is a mix of both.. 

Any idea? It really annoys me as I love to vape


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

I doubt it is linked to vaping. Remember, the Nicotine uptake is less effective and much slower with vaping than with the analogs. If Nicotine triggered it, it would have been the same with cigarettes. 
For me, Nicotine is more relaxing. It has a chill effect on me.
I know coffee can trigger Anxiety, as well as some other stimulants.
Perhaps slow down on the vaping, and measure the results. How long do they last. How long after you have vaped to the start. What is the intensity, Keep a logbook.
Good Luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/13)

Thanks crafty. Didn't even think of coffee. Going to try cutting that back and have a look. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/10/13)

Panic attacks? I am a veteran panic attacker for about 20 years. Normally after too many analogues I could feel them coming on especially with drinking Coke at the same time. It got so bad that I would have to lie down and literately beg for an ambulance.
Since I started vaping 27 months ago *and* quit Coke *and *coffee, I have not had one episode. I drink Rooibos now.
Not sure if it is one or all 3 of the above.
I did notice that when I vaped 18mg or higher, I got skipped heart beats (palps or heart flutters) but since I cut down to 12mg, it stopped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (15/10/13)

Nice to hear I'm not the only one.. So far I am avoiding stimulants and feeling a lot better.. Will keep tabs on it and let you guys know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (15/10/13)

Remember that a lot of the chemicals in analogs are classed as depressants - so when you switch to vaping, then the caffeine in coffee & coke etc. will have a bigger effect on you than before - so just cut down on those and you should be fine - I'm not a doctor however, so if it keeps on happening go chat to your doc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/10/13)

My psychiatrist told me that if I feel one coming then I must sit with my head on my knees and breath in slowly and keep it in for a few secs then slowly breath out. Continue this and you will feel it subside.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

